# Question about my police interceptor crown Vic



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have A 05 crown Vic police interceptor that I use for uber driver. To me it's perfect for this type of work. Cause it's made to drive long and hard . but it looks to much like a cop car. That's why I bought it but Idk if it's hurting me in long run with ratings. Idk but I get some passengers interested in the car an we talk about it the whole ride an then u get those sketchy passengers that's scared the whole time. "Like I'm a cop out doing uber just to arrest them" an to make it even worse the back doors don't open from inside. Cause I have to fix it cause it was a cop car. My question is, should I fix the back doors so they open from inside? I like to get out an open the doors as a common courtesy. alot say that's nice me to open door but some day no don't worry about opening my door. And then I got to explain I have to open door. I don't tell them until ride is over about back door otherwise they'll be freaked out the whole time. Idk if this is stupid question but would u as a passenger want the back door to open or would u like driver to open door for u? Maybe I can fix door and still open doors when need be.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Tell them tip required to egress the motor vehicle.....


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

python134r said:


> Tell them tip required to egress the motor vehicle.....


Haha I should add a coin machine to the back door. Add money to open. Lol that's sum funny stuff. Great idea though


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I believe it's a specific requirement that all doors must open from the inside for pax safety.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd fix the doors. But before you jump through any hoops to fix them check and make sure the cops didn't just turn the child lock on. It's a common feature in 4-door cars. It's intended to prevent young children from opening the door. Toddlers like to mess with stuff and don't thing about the repercussions, and you really don't want yours opening the door of your car while it's moving. One of my friends flipped them on in his 1995 Dodge Stratus years ago just to mess with me and his other friends. If the car has child locks usually there's a little switch on the door. Typically it's on the back of the door where you can only get to it when the door is open.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

zandor said:


> I'd fix the doors. But before you jump through any hoops to fix them check and make sure the cops didn't just turn the child lock on. It's a common feature in 4-door cars. It's intended to prevent young children from opening the door. Toddlers like to mess with stuff and don't thing about the repercussions, and you really don't want yours opening the door of your car while it's moving. One of my friends flipped them on in his 1995 Dodge Stratus years ago just to mess with me and his other friends. If the car has child locks usually there's a little switch on the door. Typically it's on the back of the door where you can only get to it when the door is open.


I took the panel off yesterday an the rods are missing. I wish it was as easy as child locks. But I did chx that first. But yea its missing the rods. The next nice weather day I'll go to junk yard an find the rods. its been raining for 2 days here. Thx for helping


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> I believe it's a specific requirement that all doors must open from the inside for pax safety.


I agree. Id prb not like being stuck in back seat. I'll fix this, this week. Irs been raining here for 2 days. Soon as next good day I'll get the rods an fix it.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Update: I went to junk yard an got the rods an it's wasn't easy but my read doors open from inside now. I like it cause I don't have to jump out everytime I drop pax off to let them out. . plus I know I wouldn't like being trapped in back seat as well. Thx everyone


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Anyone drunks black out and wake up mistakenly thinking their being hauled in for DUI?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

naplestom75 said:


> Anyone drunks black out and wake up mistakenly thinking their being hauled in for DUI?


Lol not yet but I've had ppl look twice an say I'm not getting in this car. But they do after couple mins of thinking about it. I say what do you think I'm taking u to jail? They must have warrant or weed on them. Lol it's crazy that ppl think I'm a uber cop


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Where do you drive that allows Crown Vics on Uber? I thought Uber don't want Crown Vics since folks would go get an ex cop car to drive on this gig, and the riders would be freaked out or complain that it's too much like a taxi. I like ex cop cars though. They are cool, built to last, cheap to fix, and part traffic like Moses parting the sea


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

The Rods are cheap at a ford dealership too.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

And if you get a REAL Police cruiser, you'll have vinyl back seats that are easy to clean after being puked or peed in.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Yellow Cab bought police cruisers when I was driving, and I always thought that for taxi work, doors that don't open from the inside were good at keeping the passengers right there until they paid.

Of course,the vinyl seats are great too. Police have had back seat riders pee and/or puke as well- using a car with cloth seats for this kind of work is really inadvisable.


----------

